# Sound in Epiphany and/or FireFox



## Zircon (Jul 21, 2010)

Could someone please point me to the answer to this?  I assume there is an answer, I just can't find it yet so sorry for any duplication of question here.  Anyway, on my home rig, a FreeBSD 8.0 AMD64, Gnome 2.28 and Epiphany 2.28, and FireFox 3.6.3 machine...

... I can get flash videos to play (more often and with more features on Epiphany than with FireFox), but never with sound!  I have followed all instructions in the FreeBSD Handbook as far as getting flash working with FireFox.  I can get sound on Flash _Movies_ in FireFox.  My Pulseaudio works with things like Rhythm Box and XMMS, etc...  I just can't get the flash plugins to produce any sound in flash videos in either browser.  Maybe I need some more plugins?  I would be greatly indebted to anyone who can point me in the right direction here. :beer

Thanks,
Zircon


----------



## Zircon (Aug 31, 2010)

Some progress here.  After upgrading Gnome 2.28.1 to 2.30.1 as per the Gnome Upgrade FAQ:

"
`# pkgdb -Ff`
(resolve all moved or deleted ports)

`# portupgrade -R -x gnome-keyring -x libgnome-keyring gnome-keyring`
`# pkg_deinstall -fO gnome-keyring`
`# portinstall security/gnome-keyring`

`# portupgrade -a`
"

and therefore upgrading my FireFox to 3.6.8, I experienced more sound in more urls that present Flash Videos, including YouTube.  Admittedly, most YouTube videos don't play, but those that do, play with sound now.  This is a big improvement.  Perhaps future ports of swfdec will render even more improvements.  Epiphany remains silent, however.

Some notes to my upgrade:

in the '# pkgdb -Ff' step, I found that answering "yes" to prompts eventually led to success;
in the '# portupgrade -a' step, I had to issue the force flag (-k) as well to get some critical ports to upgrade.  I can tell you it all worked and that I have a better system now thanks to the upgrade.  Way to go FreeBSD and Gnome!


----------



## Zircon (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi and I apologize for bringing this issue up again.  I have deinstalled www/swfdec-plugin, and then followed the Handbook under Browsers section and re-installed the Flash plugin. No errors during 

[CMD=]["$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i"][/CMD]

and now I can view Flash videos everywhere using Firefox 3.6.12, including youtube and CNN, etc..., not just in some places.  

However, no sound whatsoever.   Firefox is listed as a client of the Gnome PulseAudio Manager, FWIW.  When I launch Firefox from the command line, I get:


```
$ firefox3

(process:2633): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomebreakpad": libgnomebreakpad.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: unhandled variable 18 (<unknown variable>) in NPN_GetValue()
```
 .

AFAIK, libcanberra-gtk-module.so and libgnomebreakpad.so exist on my system in
/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/.

My OS:

```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD themach5.86.local 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:02:08 UTC 2009     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
 .

So this is clear progress for me. I'd appreciate any help on the sound issue. I've followed the How-To for Flash as well.

Thank you very much.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 3, 2010)

See this: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18233&highlight=flash. Maybe helps on sound.


----------



## Zircon (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks ( & Y'assou? ), sk8harddiefast,

My Native Opera is working fine and shows the native Flash plug-in listed in its default path.  So Flash video plays really nice, but without sound.  Sound works great on my system otherwise.  Any other ideas? Maybe with Pulseaudio somehow? (which I've reinstalled from ports... no change.)

A little flummoxed; Thanks!
Zircon


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 5, 2010)

You read this?
To fix sound:

```
cd /compact/linux/lib
ln -s libssl.so.7 libssl.so.5
```


----------



## Zircon (Nov 5, 2010)

I did, but not sure if it applies to me.  Here is what I have:


```
$ locate libssl.so.5
/usr/local/lib/compat/libssl.so.5
/usr/local/lib32/compat/libssl.so.5
$ locate libssl.so.7
/usr/compat/linux/lib/libssl.so.7
```

Think I should try anyway?
Thanks!,
Z


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 5, 2010)

If you use linux-flashplugin9 then should work. On me this the way I have sound on Flash.


----------



## Zircon (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks.  I'm all set up already with linux-flashplugin10.  


```
$ pkg_version -v | grep flashplugin
linux-f10-flashplugin-10.1r85_1     =   up-to-date with port
```

I really appreciate all of your help.
Z.


----------



## Zircon (Nov 10, 2010)

OK!

With the help of papabob and richardpl in this thread http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11431 I was able to solve this!!  I had the exact same setup and issue (using an NVIDIA GT240 GPU) and it was just a matter of finding the answer in the forum.  

So THANKS all for the great posts about flash and browsers!  It's back to youtube with a vengeance...


----------



## AlexVlaskin (Mar 18, 2012)

Zircon, thanks for this link http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11431   !

*T*his worked for me .


`# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=3`

`# cat /dev/sndstat`

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: (play/rec)
pcm1: (play/rec)
pcm2: (play)
[B]pcm3: (play/rec) default[/B]
pcm4: (play)
```


----------

